# ND Night shoot 8-1-09



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I figured it was about time that I get out for a night shoot this year and as sad as it is, it had to wait until this past saturday. I took out Siouxhockey for his 1st night shoot and I think he had some high hopes as I kept feeding him the glories of shooting at night: more numbers, closer shots, usually see bigger ones, etc.
:lost: i was counting our carp before they were in the barrel. We rented out a honda 2000 watt genny and headed north of Bismarck where we did pretty well this early summer.

It was too late, water clarity was like pea soup. the carp seemed very finicky, and they were deeper shots. I dont think we shot more than 10 times :splat: and hit one, yes we could have shot better  but they were tougher than normal shots for night shooting. So we ended up with 1 bottom feeder :eyeroll: I think Siouxhockey thinks i'm full of :bs: after saturday night's episode!

in hind sight, we should have gone out earlier in the summer for better water clarity; oh well, time to hang up the bowfishing bow and get ready for some goose hunting


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Goose hunting? You two better get your crap together for Antelope! We really need to get a plan together to all go out. Even if we don't harvest anything, going out w/ friends is better than going out alone and shooting a book buck and having no one to share it with...


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

hey Tim, i'll be up for it, $$ is the problem, i sitll have to get my bow, i'm crossing my fingers for Aug 15th! :beer:


----------

